# Disque dur disparu !!!!!!!



## jimazka (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Nouveaux venu et obligé de pianoter sur le pc de mes filles.... 
J'ai un bon soucis sur mon G5 20 pouces.....
Lors du démarrage, je n'obtient que l'iconne finder en petit et en alternance un point d'interrogation...
J'ai donc décidé de me servir de mes cd d'install...et la surprise...il ne trouve pas mon disque dur....comme cible d'implantation....(d'ailleurs il ne trouve rien...aucun iconne présent)
J'ai donc décidé de démarrer en maintenant la touche option enfoncé...(cf guide mac)...et la toujours aucun disque dur trouvé....
euh....je l'ai eteins....et le regarde avec nostalgie....
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si mon disque est HS....sachant que je vais essayer de le mettre en reseau avec un autre mac...pour essayer de retrouver ce fameux disque dur.
merci à tous et bonne journée...
jim


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

bienvenue

pas bon signe

essaye ca
démarrer sur cd d'install
et là
menu utilitaire disque ( en haut en anglais ) 
ou en francais après choix de langue

et voir  cet  utilitaire disque là ( celui du cd )
 voit le DD

et en profiter pour verifier réparer volume et autorisations
et regarder l'etat SMART
( ca ne fera pas de mal)


----------



## jimazka (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse...
J'ai deja essyaé avec les cd d'install....mais il ne trouve aucune cibleaucun DD.....pour les installer
J'ai aussi mis le test hardware...et ras.....
Je repare toute les semaines les autorisations....et j'en prend soin de mon mac....mais là suis perdu.....!!!!


----------



## jimazka (18 Septembre 2008)

j'ai aussi fait un reset de la pram .....et la cool le son de démarrage puis écran blanc....et rebelotte....iconne finder et point d'interrogation....je reste perdu....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

jimazka a dit:


> j'ai aussi fait un reset de la pram .....et la cool le son de démarrage puis écran blanc....et rebelotte....iconne finder et point d'interrogation....je reste perdu....




en général, un point ? dans l'icône du Finder indique que le système ne trouve pas le disque de démarrage.
en général, on redémarre avec alt pour sélectionner le disque de boot.

et ton système ne trouve pas le disque de boot... 

essayer de redémarrer en mode Single-User avec *cmd *+ *S* appuyé.
au prompt, taper _fsck fy_ (clavier QWERTY et respecter la casse et l'espace)) jusqu'à ce que le système indique que le "HD seems to be OK" puis taper _reboot_.

.


----------



## jimazka (18 Septembre 2008)

bonjour et merci pour ta réponse....
je viens de faire la manip meme avec mon clavier azerty.....rien d'autre que la meme chose qu'avant icone finder en alternance avec le point ?
Je vais peut etre me résoudre à lamener chez le docteur pour la deuxième fois....carte mère changé...suite à coupures intempestive de l'alim....
en tous cas merci à vous  !!!!
et toujours à l'écoute pour ne plus avoir à me sevir du pc de mes filles....
bon la j'exagère...c'est grace à lui que je suis la....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

jimazka a dit:


> bonjour et merci pour ta réponse....
> je viens de faire la manip meme avec mon clavier azerty.....rien d'autre que la meme chose qu'avant icone finder en alternance avec le point ?
> Je vais peut etre me résoudre à lamener chez le docteur pour la deuxième fois....carte mère changé...suite à coupures intempestive de l'alim....
> en tous cas merci à vous  !!!!
> ...




sinon, avec un autre Mac, démarrer en mode Target.

.


----------



## jimazka (18 Septembre 2008)

c'est ce que vais faire demain avec un portable.....seul chance de savoir si mon DD est encore vivant.....
juste pour info....aucune malveillance peut provoquer cette panne?
je l'espère en tout cas merci et bonne journée....
je vous tiendrai au courrant
jim


----------



## jimazka (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour....

Comme prévu je vous donne des nouvelles....de la mort de mon disque dur....
J'ai tout essayé....rien n'y fait....il va donc partir voir....un réparateur...meme si Apple refuse tout net de prendre en charge une partie des frais...il n'a que 4 ans.....
A bientot et tout de bon pour tous
jim


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2008)

J'allais te dire de le démonter pour changer le disque, mais même avec le manuel, c'est coton !
Enfin, si tu es décidé à tenter l'expérience tu m'envoie un MP pour le manuel.


----------



## mgia (28 Septembre 2008)

j'ai eu le même problème dès l'achat de l'ordi [iMac G5 intel] !!!

Le support Mac m'avait donné (par erreur) la solution par le Terminal que voici :
1- lancer _*Terminal*_
2- la ligne commence par : "nom du Mac":~"initiales"$
    marquer (toujours en minuscule) sur la même ligne : *sudo chflags nohidden* [*puis Enter*]
3- un WARNING apparait suivi par "Password:"
    rentrer le *mot de passe en aveugle* (ne s'affiche pas) [*puis Enter*]
    LA LE DISQUE DUR RE-APPARAIT par magie 
4- marquer : *exit*
5- quitter Terminal

Si le problème se répète et t'en a marre, la seule solution restant est de re-installer le système.

bon courage


----------

